# Mediashare: HR24 Audio Out Of Sync



## bear263 (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone else having audio sync issues with mediashare and the latest update for the HR24 when playing a video?

Audio plays fine for about 10 secs and the jumps ahead of the video by atleast 30 secs.

I'm using playon and it worked fine until the latest software was pushed to the dvr.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

How do you have the HR24 connected to the TV?

Have you tried a restart?


----------



## bear263 (Dec 25, 2007)

Connected with HDMI. Have also tried a restart. It is only effecting the HR24. My HR21 is still working fine but it's on a SDTV right now so no HDMI input.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I've got nothing else for you.
Hopefully, another can jump in and make a suggestion.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Got a HR24-500? If yes it's the latest software they rolled out that really made MediaShare FUBAR. You'll just have to wait for them fo get a fix rolled out one of these days.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Myself and others have been reporting Media Share issue for weeks, some going back to release of HR24-500.

I sent Directv an e-mail and after a week of denying there's an issue, due to my wording of using TVersity, iTunes, My HR22-100s didn't have these issues and stating this forum has multiple issues related to the HR24s' Media Share p/b, they finally acknowledged the problem *after* I found it on their forum and replied back.

Now they say, we want to improve your experience blah, blah, blah... we've forwarded your concerns to management for review.

I've tried pluggins, settings and different Media Players to no avail. Anyone else having any luck with the HR24s? I've got two HR24-500s and no version of f/w I've tried made any difference.


----------



## bear263 (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope they get it fixed soon. It only started with the latest update. It makes my server useless right now.


----------



## mschiff6 (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine would not event play until I went back to an older release of Tversity. (1.8) Anyway the audio gets out of sync and then the whole thing freezes. I am also having a problem with the remote. It just "takes off sometimes". I hit down once and the remote repeast the command about 50 times. I am sorry I went to the HR24.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

mschiff6 said:


> I am also having a problem with the remote. It just "takes off sometimes". I hit down once and the remote repeast the command about 50 times.


The unpredictable scrolling appeared on my HR-24's along with 0x40d. Not sure whether it is a feature or a design decision.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

mschiff6 said:


> Mine would not event play until I went back to an older release of Tversity. (1.8) Anyway the audio gets out of sync and then the whole thing freezes. I am also having a problem with the remote. It just "takes off sometimes". *I hit down once and the remote repeast the command about 50 times.* I am sorry I went to the HR24.





Barry in Conyers said:


> The unpredictable scrolling appeared on my HR-24's along with 0x40d. Not sure whether it is a feature or a design decision.


I haven't experienced this "key-bounce" in remote presses but it was suggested a while back to hold the play button for a minimum of two seconds and then tap the play button to exit to normal p/b. Works for live, buffer or DVR p/b.

It was introduced as a calibrated feature for third-party programmable remotes but it may also help to prevent key-bounce.

Please try it and post results.


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

bear263 said:


> Anyone else having audio sync issues with mediashare and the latest update for the HR24 when playing a video?
> 
> Audio plays fine for about 10 secs and the jumps ahead of the video by atleast 30 secs.
> 
> I'm using playon and it worked fine until the latest software was pushed to the dvr.


Same problem here, except with TVersity. My HR20-100 Media Share works fine. This HR24-500 replaced an HR20-700 that was working fine except for the audio drop issue, that appears to have been fixed with the HR24-500.


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old post but it was on topic and I don't really see any other discussion on the issue.

Any news on whether a fix is forthcoming for the HR24-500 Media Share sync issue?

Mine has gotten at least two updates since this thread was created and the same issue still exists. Thinking about just getting a standalone media server like the Western Digital for that TV but if Media Share is getting fixed I won't need to.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mdwood said:


> Any news on whether a fix is forthcoming for the HR24-500 Media Share sync issue?


Yes, IMHO there's a good chance of it being fixed in the next national release roll out, when that will happen though isn't known.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having seen the transformation of Direct On Demand to DirecTV CinemaNow...I suspect that MediaShare will also be undergoing some form of migration in the future as well. 

It would seem that it is still a work in progress headed towards some kind of morphed newer version some day.


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

I just set up Media Share for the first time and was terribly disappointed that playing music is completely useless due to the skipping problem on the HR24. It works fine on my HR22 (release 0x40e), but on my HR24-500 (release 0x419), no dice. Does anyone know when the next software release is coming out?


----------



## synack (Jun 2, 2007)

It amazes me that this has been a issue for months and there's been no fix. 

I was testing mediashare for several years while it was a hidden feature and rarely had an issue. Now that it's rolled out they whack it for months and don't address it.... amazing!

C'mon DirecTV, my son needs his Wiggles!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The skipping problem is unique to the HR24 (-500, at least). It should be fixed in the next firmware update.


----------



## synack (Jun 2, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> The skipping problem is unique to the HR24 (-500, at least). It should be fixed in the next firmware update.


It works again!!!!!! YAY!


----------

